# qt-4.8.0 released- help with apps & AMD FX cpus performance?

## wrc1944

Qt-4.8.0 was just released, and according to this has made major improvements with threading.

http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/12/15/qt-4-8-0-released

Since the AMD FX Bulldozer cpus are designed for multi-threaded performance (and from the benchmarks this apparently proves true), I'm wondering if this is going to impact the performance of qt dependent apps such as kde, among others?

Is kde-4.8.x going to be taking advantage of this, as to being more coded for threads and for being compiled with the new qt-4.8.0, or is kde already (and has been) coded for multi-threads to a significant extent?

Is this going to change the outlook for the much maligned AMD FX cpus and users running kde and other qt apps, and is this the first round of the software beginning to "catch up" with the AMD FX multi-thread design architecture?

If so, current and future AMD FX cpus might turn out to be the best cpu deal going (both price & performance), assuming more and more apps (both qt and non-qt dependent) are going to be heavily optimized for a multi-thread environment.

I'm really hoping AMD really hasn't made a huge mistake like so many have postulated or even declared, and the multi-thread design actually turns out to be pure genius.

I'm also wondering if the gtk devs are doing any major work on multi-threading. 

Any feedback/thoughts/info?

----------

## krinn

Ahah, what do you expect QT applications will run their own scheduler ?

You can force more part to use multi-threading, the opengl and http part there, and this help any recent computer using multi-core/multi-cpu/multi-thread arch. This is good, but this is not limit to amd fx and you won't gave any bonus to amd fx as the real bonus for amd fx should came from a scheduler that smartly distribute to the fx cores to feed them as they should.

Expect that from kernel, not from QT/KDE. Except when a scheduler amd-fx aware will exist, the 4 "weird" cores of the fx will be like HT for intel: sometimes it work, sometimes it doesn't, and chance it doesn't are higher than ones when it will work.

----------

## albright

so, like, where *is* qt-4.8?

----------

## asturm

It is in qting-edge overlay.

----------

